# Google Music & Galaxy Nexus



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Google Music has been an excellent app for me until some recent issues on my Galaxy Nexus, I wanted to get a census if anyone else was having a similar problem and or know of a fix.

During play it randomly lets out a shriek that scares the crap out of me when I'm blasting the tunes on the satellite speakers here at work, I thought it might be the wifi but no it does this on 3g and the same random shriek at home as well. I Googled this problem and it seems to be a Galaxy Nexus inherited problem but found no fixes. This does NOT happen on my other music apps, Spotify, Pandora, etc.

Jedi

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## whezzel (Jun 25, 2011)

Mine does it too. I've noticed it mostly when something is being put in the memory like downloading a file. Also I've noticed it when sending and receiving texts. Btw all my music is on my phone not being streamed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

Nothing similar here. Never heard of it happening either.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

Are you using the sound tweak? If so, try putting it back to "0" and see if that takes care of it.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> Are you using the sound tweak? If so, try putting it back to "0" and see if that takes care of it.


Sound tweak?

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Happens to me too. The shriek can't fix from what I've found. The sound tweak setting to zero only stops random pauses. My music only freaks when hooked up to aux port in car. Through my headphones works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Doesn't happen with anything other than Google music too. Its really weird.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Doesn't happen with anything other than Google music too. Its really weird.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its happened to me a couple of times with Apollo also. Kinda lame









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

I've tried turning off Dynamic Compression Settings and it helps for a bit but if I start multi tasking (browsing) then the screeching happens. So kinda of a semi fix but I'd like to able to play Google Music on my plug n play speakers at work without the looks from my concerned coworkers, embarrassing.
















Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Different question here. Do you guys recommend using DSP Manager for sound or how many use it? I find the sound to already great, but I would appreciate feedback from people using it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

I think I'm getting this problem as well. I thought before maybe it was the song that was messed up. But now I see it just happens randomly at different times. Can't say it's a really loud shriek for me though. Almost just sounds like a scratched CD(which is what made me think there was something wrong with the file).


----------



## holytimes (Sep 30, 2011)

The sound happens cause of of the CPU from what I found... Bassiclly the phone can't handle streaming Google play + cacheing + playback + what ever else your doing... try putting it on performance gov and trying it. It becomes nearly impossible to get it to do it.

Could also be streaming + downloading or other CPU intensive stuff causing you to hit the end of your buffer. The phone makes this horrid noise when it hits the end of the buffer in Google play and few other music apps.

Really long story sort i tryed for a soild 2 months looking into the noise and it just comes down to the phone trying to play music that it doesn't have either cause it ran out of buffer and can't steam fast enough or its just doing too much at once and can't handle it.

As for DSP manager music fx really has no differences. If you want the dynamic compression it has use a kernel with high quality music its the same thing. So unless your rom comes with dsp its not really worth the effort unless you "have to have it or die" =\

Sent from a point in something that's wibbly wobbly timey whimey... stuff.


----------



## GarryLumpkins (Jun 14, 2012)

Weird this has never happened to me and I use Google Music frequently.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

Happens to me all the time on google music, has yet to happen when I am listening on Pandora. All my music is streamed, I have 0 music on my actual phone.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I had this until I switched kernels. Haven't had the problem since.


----------



## 92sho16 (Jun 7, 2011)

This only happens to me when I'm running gummy. When I started using CM9 it went away.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> Different question here. Do you guys recommend using DSP Manager for sound or how many use it? I find the sound to already great, but I would appreciate feedback from people using it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Its good if you know how to use it. Yet on newer builds of AOKP sound is so much better and musicfx (which is the built in eq) works perfect. Again if you know how to tune it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Its good if you know how to use it. Yet on newer builds of AOKP sound is so much better and musicfx (which is the built in eq) works perfect. Again if you know how to tune it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


how do you tune MusicFX? Anyway I'm trying out different memory settings (liberty rom toolbox) to see if that helps, if not then flashing a new kernel will be my next step, thanks all!!

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Never had a problem myself. What kernel/rom is everyone using, that does have the issue? Let's try to find a common denominator here, if we can.

No problems on Imoseyon LeanKernel for me.


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Never had a problem myself. What kernel/rom is everyone using, that does have the issue? Let's try to find a common denominator here, if we can.
> 
> No problems on Imoseyon LeanKernel for me.


Franco's kernel was the culprit for me. I switched to LeanKernel and the problem disappeared. I've since switched back to Franco and it seems to have fixed itself.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

JkdJEdi said:


> how do you tune MusicFX? Anyway I'm trying out different memory settings (liberty rom toolbox) to see if that helps, if not then flashing a new kernel will be my next step, thanks all!!
> 
> Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


Just by using the sliders. For example music sounds amazing through my beats but when I hook it up to my car it sounds terrible. So to fix it I change the sliders so it sounds much better as my car has an eq built in already. I'd go into detail on which slider does what but just Google it its easier lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Just by using the sliders. For example music sounds amazing through my beats but when I hook it up to my car it sounds terrible. So to fix it I change the sliders so it sounds much better as my car has an eq built in already. I'd go into detail on which slider does what but just Google it its easier lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 Seems like I'm missing the MusicFX app then (it's in settings/sound but no app to "move the sliders"), gonna have to ask the dev of my rom about it, thanks!


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

Im on bone stock unrooted and have this issue plus others. Occasionally the song playing gets stuck (skipping) in the same spot requiring a reboot. Tried force stopping, clearing cache but neither help. Also the shuffle sucks lol. I have no music on my phone because I got a replacement and my friends dog chewed the chord on my laptop







. So no root either. 
Also, my phone sometimes freaks out/locks up and I think it has to do with Google Music as well. Usually happens after playing music for a bit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> Im on bone stock unrooted and have this issue plus others. Occasionally the song playing gets stuck (skipping) in the same spot requiring a reboot. Tried force stopping, clearing cache but neither help. Also the shuffle sucks lol. I have no music on my phone because I got a replacement and my friends dog chewed the chord on my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully there's a fix/patch in Jellybean >_>

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

JkdJEdi said:


> Google Music has been an excellent app for me until some recent issues on my Galaxy Nexus, I wanted to get a census if anyone else was having a similar problem and or know of a fix.
> 
> During play it randomly lets out a shriek that scares the crap out of me when I'm blasting the tunes on the satellite speakers here at work, I thought it might be the wifi but no it does this on 3g and the same random shriek at home as well. I Googled this problem and it seems to be a Galaxy Nexus inherited problem but found no fixes. This does NOT happen on my other music apps, Spotify, Pandora, etc.
> 
> ...


this happens because the songs are cached. If you get a big of a corrupt data while the song is loading, usually from switching between 3g to 4g, momentary data drops, or when your phone changes towers. Just take caching off for all songs. If anything it takes like a second or two longer for the songs to load. I removed it on mine about three months ago and never had this issue.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

That is because "Beats" is just an eq s-curve calibrates for whatever speakers its being pitched for. So when it comes to phones the s-curve is for headphone which is why it sounds like crap on your car. Ironically if you have a set of high end headphones it sounds like crap too.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Turn off SD speed up tweak

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Seems to happen to me whenever a data transmission is finished, it happens whenever I finish loading a webpage. Or the song finishes buffering off of Google Play.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

So I find that streaming music just from my speaker on my phone that everything is OK, no problems. Might be what I'm connecting my phone too is the problem.

Sent from my GneX via Tapatalk


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

I stream music every day and have never heard this issue with the combination or earlier versions of the ROM and kernel in my sig.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

mutelight said:


> I stream music every day and have never heard this issue with the combination or earlier versions of the ROM and kernel in my sig.


 Seems my music app problem is GONE! I loaded up a ROM and decided to go with the stock kernel it came with and so far SO GOOD! All apps, including Google Music app play with no pausing and/or interruptions, perfect.

Tapatalk sent from the Future.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Been using google music forever and it has never happened to me. Could be a kernel issue. What kernel are you on?


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm glad others have this issue. I can't speak to when it happens or what ROM or kernel I was using but it's happened to me too. I'll pay more attention next time

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

What's an alternate music player to Play Music that's really good? Free or paid doesn't matter. I saw some decent reviews for Poweramp.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> What's an alternate music player to Play Music that's really good? Free or paid doesn't matter. I saw some decent reviews for Poweramp.


If that player can tap into your Google Music then I'd give it a 25 out of a possible 10, if it can't then its just a 10









Tapatalk sent from the Future.


----------



## bee976 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this is kernal related.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

And then I find this....
http://www.talkandroid.com/92564-use-any-music-player-app-to-play-your-google-music-with-cloud-music-sniper/

Tapatalk sent from the Future.


----------

